
Reasons not to start an online magazine - AngelusNovus
https://theotherlifenow.com/reasons-not-to-start-an-online-magazine/
======
AngelusNovus
"TLDR: The magazine model is not the best choice for indie intellectuals
trying to start something. Two reasons: (1) Accelerating digital culture
requires you to move fast and group projects move slower than solo projects,
and (2) accelerating media segmentation rewards increasingly unique, hyper-
niche content, so smaller, in-house production teams are better able to
express unique micro-niches. I discuss some other social-psychological bases
for this view, and acknowledge some exceptions."

